# Onkyo audio/video sync issues on TX-NR616



## joshgdog (Mar 25, 2013)

Can someone please advise me about why I can't get my new (ish) Onkyo TX-NR616 to sync the video with the audio whenever I use ANY of the video processing options? It's fine if I use the pass through, but if I use the processing in any form, the video lags behind the audio. A lot. It really bothers me. The lip sync adjustments only take the problem further in the wrong direction.

Also, I have read about many people having tons of problems with this receiver, but this is the only problem I have had in over 4 months of ownership. The firmware was the most current at the time of unboxing.

Thoughts?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What display do you have that you are using the Onkyo for video processing?

Check out pages 60, 61 and 67 of your owners manual.


----------



## Molok (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the exact same problem. Is there a way to solve this?

:innocent:


----------

